# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fencer Recommendations - Colourbond - Adelaide

## Sir Stinkalot

Hi All, 
I need to get a quote for approximately 27m of fencing similar to the image (although with Colorbond Shale Grey). 
As recommendations carry more weight than a Google search I was wondering if anybody in Adelaide had a good contact that they may have used recently.     
Cheers 
Michael

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I take it that;
1. There are no good fencing contractors in Adelaide;
2. Nobody has had a fence built before in Adelaide;
3. The forum no longer has other members from Adelaide.   :Smilie:  
Cheers 
Michael

----------


## wozzzzza

1. probably not
2. normally DIY as most tradies cost too much
3. 1 & 2 answer your question

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I find it hard during the day to try and make calls. Typically I try to get these types of jobs done when the kids have gone to bed .... Too late to be calling trades by then. I managed to find three fencing contractors with good reviews from various forums. I have emailed off the details to all three ...... No replies.  
I appreciate a fencing contractor spends more time outdoors than behind a computer however I would have thought a small business would at least check the business email every few days as its as good as a job knocking on their door.

----------


## m6sports

I needed to have a boundary fence replaced, because next door is a housing house we needed 3 quotes it would take me more then 3 months to get the 3 quotes so by the time I was ready to email them to housing the first had expired as it stated only valid for 3 months  
I have never understood why fencing contractors are are so bad at getting back to you or organising times to come and quote and not show up...... I recon they must be the hardest to deal with out off all trades

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I appreciate it that it must be a hard job. I would expect that most jobs would be boundary fencing and most jobs would require a couple of quotes. They must have to submit quite a few quotes and only be successful on a handful.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Phone call, let the, know it's not a boundary fence with 2 parties.  Most fencers would spend many weeks chasing up the other half of a fence account.  Dividing fences act would be reason enough for me not to go anywhere near fencing as a business

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I would have thought that I would be responsible for all of the invoice from the fencing contractor and then obtain the neighbours contribution as per the fencing agreement where they agreed to pay half. I guess I need a fencing contractor to quote first to test out the theory!

----------


## phild01

> I would have thought that I would be responsible for all of the invoice from the fencing contractor and then obtain the neighbours contribution as per the fencing agreement where they agreed to pay half. I guess I need a fencing contractor to quote first to test out the theory!

  That's how I have ever done it.

----------


## Nznative

I was a fencer in Sydney for many years... My quotes stated that payment was due in full upon completion of the fence by the person who asked for the quote... Didn't ask for deposit... Never had a problem recieving payment when the job was done.

----------

